# MTD 524 Throttle Issue



## dogs4kids (Feb 1, 2019)

I replaced the carburetor on my MTD 524 and now the throttle lever no longer adjusts the governor. It runs at full throttle regardless of the throttle lever position. The setup matches what is shown in the donyboy73 video at 



. The governor arm does not seem to be seized as it appears to have adequate movement. Any ideas on what I can do to get my throttle to work again? TIA


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Need pics and preferably a video.

I would remove the carb so you can disconnect the throttle linkage, put the throttle lever on high, all the way up, then reinstall the throttle linkage on the carb and install.


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

Most likely you have the linkage on wrong. What hole do you have the link in on the carb throttle? Did you play with the governor arm at all?


----------



## dogs4kids (Feb 1, 2019)

Unfortunately, I can't post attachments. I'll try your advice and let you know what happens. Thank you so much for your response.


----------



## Nate17 (Jan 29, 2019)

Try actuating the valve and the linkage. May be sticking a bit and having it wide open. Also your float in your carburetor may not be set to the correct level causing the fuel level in your bowl to be too high and having it run rich all the time. Have included a description of the carburetor I think is similar to your and a troubleshooting table to help you troubleshoot if anything suggested above doesn’t work.


----------

